

Ask HN: Meeting the founder of my company for the First time.Questions to ask him? - mind_heist


======
mind_heist
Hi I m meeting the co-founder of my startup company for the first time. What
interesting questions should I ask him ? Please leave out the stocks/salary
and the regular employment based questions. I have already joined the team &
this is a 1:1

~~~
nphyte
what his vision for the company is? what is it that motivates him to do this?
how do employees grow in the company?

~~~
mind_heist
those are good ones - motivation and vision.

------
jseeff
1) if you were in my position, what questions would you ask? (I think this
helps to show what might be important to the founder). 2) what can I do to
make sure I'm a key employee?

------
avodonosov
What is your strongest / weakest quality.

~~~
mind_heist
Thanks. What do you think this helps in ? Have you asked this to your founder
/ boss / leader ?

~~~
avodonosov
No, it's just one of the stupid questions companies ask their employees. I
think it could be fun to give them their own medicine sometimes.

------
avodonosov
What is your greatest achievement.

